# Sirloin a la Finney



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 28, 2006)

I used Finney's rub, and it came out great, a nice nutritious blend of natures goodness. A great mix of spices, and I can't wait to try it on butts. I'm using the other one one ribs this weekend. Thanks Finney!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2006)

nice grill marks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 28, 2006)

Good looking steak Scotty!  Nice 'n Juicy!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 28, 2006)

That is one good looking plate-o-food dude!


----------



## Griff (Sep 28, 2006)

Tasty lookin' steak Scotty!

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

Dam that looks good....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice lookin close ups....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2006)

Whew that do look good. You musta had a real nice hot hot fire going on that one.  Kindly clues us in on the heat source and how long did it take etc. Thanks. 

bigwheel


I used Finney's rub, and it came out great, a nice nutritious blend of natures goodness. A great mix of spices, and I can't wait to try it on butts. I'm using the other one one ribs this weekend. Thanks Finney![/quote]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 28, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Whew that do look good. You musta had a real nice hot hot fire going on that one.  Kindly clues us in on the heat source and how long did it take etc. Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel


Full chimney of Kingfords on the One Touch Gold, with a  chuck of apple. Put the grate on, and leave the cover off. I don't cover when I'm doing steaks. Just a couple minutes each side. Just long enough to go inside and stir the spuds.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice job Scotty! That was rub #1?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 28, 2006)

CRAW said:
			
		

> That 4th picture is MONEY!  Nice job!!!



Like that eh?
HINT for picture takers:
Most cameras have a "Macro" mode. Check your manual on how to get to it, but it's usually represented by a flower icon. Great for nice, warm closeups...usually without flash, so make sure the ambient light is high.




			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice job Scotty! That was rub #1?



Yes. I gave it a nice even coat on both sides on a near room temperature steak, patted it in, and let it sit in the fridge for about, 30 minutes while the chimney got roaring. I dumped the chimney, let the grate get hot, and threw it on.
I dunno what it was, but Finney's rub has some nice "vegetable" undertones....dunno how to really describe it. Good stuff.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I still have Finney #1, I think it would be great on a Butt.


Steak looked great Q' man


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2006)

Well I used to not slam the lid on my steaks but all the grilling exspurts I bees conferring with around here say to close it so I been doing it like that here lately.  Course I am mostly an evil old gasser operator these days.  How far can a person sink into depravity afore that pop out on the udder side?

bigwheel

[/quote]
Full chimney of Kingfords on the One Touch Gold, with a  chuck of apple. Put the grate on, and leave the cover off. I don't cover when I'm doing steaks. Just a couple minutes each side. Just long enough to go inside and stir the spuds. [/quote]


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks real good.  Somebody get me a fork,

And some of that rub.


----------



## Finney (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good Scotty.  Hope you really liked the rub flavor on the steaks.


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

>



Finally got a chance to looked at the full sized pics.  Wow.  Great looking steak Scotty.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 3, 2006)

Dang Finney,

You blew it up to life size.

I just want to know if Scotty ate that little piece of fat right there in the middle ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 4, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Dang Finney,
> 
> You blew it up to life size.
> 
> I just want to know if Scotty ate that little piece of fat right there in the middle ?



Of course !


----------



## Griff (Oct 4, 2006)

That photo should be a food magazine centerfold.  Good job Scotty and Finney.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have just now broke the last good tooth out of my mouth hitting the screen


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have just now broke the last good tooth out of my mouth hitting the screen



Why?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I have one tooth, or why did I break said tooth :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I'm asking!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah... get back to how good that steak with Finney rub looked and tasted. [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 6, 2006)

Steak looks great.  Post the Finney rub and I will try it.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Steak looks great.  Post the Finney rub and I will try it.


I'll send you a sample next batch I make.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be easier for you just to post the ingredients


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up Poof


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not very nice  


And I don't half ta' :P


----------

